# App pour lire PDF stocké sur mac



## poiro (27 Février 2012)

bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'une solution pour lire des PDF qui sont stockés sur mon mac avec mon ipad.

En effet je ne trouve que des solutions où il faut stocker les fichiers sur l'ipad (goodreader), n'y a t il pas une solution equivalente au streaming video et au partage de bibliothèque itunes mais pour les fichiers texte surtout pdf) ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

Cordialement


----------



## Pomologue (28 Février 2012)

Salut !

Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser Dropbox ? Tu l'installes sur ton ordi, tu mets les PDF (que tu veux consulter sur ton iPad) dans ton Dropbox, tu installes l'application Dropbox et c'est parti .

Pomologue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2012)

poiro a dit:


> bonjour,
> Je suis à la recherche dune solution pour lire des PDF qui sont stockés sur mon Mac avec mon iPad.


Safari et *iBooks*.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2012)

Safari fait très bien ça pour une solution en streaming comme tu dis.


----------



## poiro (28 Février 2012)

Pour dropbox, j'ai essayé mais l'upload des fichiers prend vraiment trop de temps...
Pour safari et ibooks, pouvez vous me dire comment faire svp ?

merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour





Pomologue a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser Dropbox ?


Quel est l'intérêt de laisser à un prestataire californien le soin de réaliser ce qu'on déjà peut faire soi-même avec son Mac ?

En effet, le partage Web du Mac permet déjà de mettre à disposition des fichiers par ailleurs accessibles avec Safari, comme le rappelle gwen.


----------



## poiro (28 Février 2012)

Comment ça se passe pour partager des fichiers avec le partage web ? je ne l'ai jamais utilisé...

merci


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Février 2012)

Pour partager des documents sur son réseau local à l'aide du serveur web intégré au Mac, il suffit :
- d'activer le serveur en allant dans _Préférences Systèmes > Partage_ et en cochant la case « _Partage web_ », et de noter l'adresse IP locale du Mac (rappelée dans la partie droite de la fenêtre)
- de copier les documents à partager dans le dossier « _/Bibliothèque/WebServer/Documents/_ » ou l'un de ses sous-dossiers créés pour l'occasion.
- d'accéder au document en utilisant l'adresse IP locale du Mac.


Par exemple, en admettant que l'adresse locale du Mac soit _192.168.0.2_, qu'on ait créé un sous-dossier « _aviation_ » dans le dossier _/Bibliothèque/WebServer/Documents/_ afin d'y copier le fichier « _A320.pdf_ », alors on peut accéder à ce dernier fichier en tapant l'URL :

_http__://__192.168.0.2/__aviation/__A320.pdf_

dans Safari. On peut également lister tous les fichiers contenus dans le dossier « _aviation_ » en tapant l'URL :

_http__://__192.168.0.2/__aviation_


----------



## poiro (1 Mars 2012)

Merci pour ces conseils, je crois que je vais faire comme ça.

merci


----------

